# sms - hyroglyphen



## zoe85 (12 März 2011)

hey,
ich habe eine sms b ekommen, die zum teil nur komische zeichen enthält, kann man die sms irgendwie lesbar machen? ich kenne den absender und es ist auch nur die 1.hälfte so...in der vorschau sehe ich die ersten buchstaben, beim öffnen kommen die hyroglyhen. warum? was kann ich dagegen tun??? das passiert in letzter zeit immer häufiger...


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 März 2011)

*AW: sms - hyroglyphen*

Hatte ich auch bereits des Öfteren, seltsamerweise nur bei meinem Anschluss im KFZ und nur bei SMS des Providers, während SMS von Freunden/Bekannten problemlos angezeigt werden. Offenbar verarbeiten bestimmte ältere Mobiltelefone bestimmte Zeichen nicht mehr. :-?


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2011)

*AW: sms - hyroglyphen*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Offenbar verarbeiten bestimmte ältere  Mobiltelefone bestimmte Zeichen nicht mehr.


Richtig! Auch wenn  sich der Standard nicht geändert hat, so dürfte wohl die Evolution der  Technik hier für Probleme sorgen.


zoe85 schrieb:


> was kann ich dagegen tun?


Wenn es dir wichtig ist, dann sende diese Nachricht mal zum Test an jmd. weiter, der ein neueres Telefon hat. Es kann aber sein, dass die Nachricht bei dir nicht richtig verarbeitet wurde und somit das Gerät des nächsten Empfängers sie auch nicht darstellen kann.

Übrigens, ein Softwarefehler am Client des Handys könnten auch eine Ursache für solche Fehler sein. Wenn Nachrichten über ein SMS-Portal aber mit der Absenderkennung eines Mobilfunknutzers versendet werden, können sich mMn auch hier Fehler einschleichen.


----------



## zoe85 (12 März 2011)

*AW: sms - hyroglyphen*

ich seh ja die ersten 2wörter in der vorschau und alles in den hyroglyphen und allein in den ersten 2wörter passt nnichts zusammen, mit spannung spiel spass funktionierts also nicht :unzufrieden:...an neues handy schicken hab ich versucht, kamen nur die gleichen schriftzeichen.
ich hab ein altes nokia 6230i und es wurde mir von einen ebenfalls älteren nokia geschickt


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2011)

*AW: sms - hyroglyphen*

Bevor mms in Mode kam, gab es so nette Fun-sms. Da wurden Bilder mit Schriftzeichen dargestellt und manche haben sich sogar bewegt. Vielleicht ist das so was und nur die Bildschirmauflösung deines Altgerätes ist anders als die des entsendenden Gerätes, wenn schon beide von Nokia sind.


----------

